# Euro Pass



## JMSH (May 30, 2018)

I have a 20 year old son looking to do some travelling in Europe this Fall/Winter. He has noticed that Euro Pass for the trains is currently on sale. Can anyone advise if NOW would be the time to buy? I would think that the passes would probably be at a better price come the Fall/Winter season as that would be off season? Anyone give any thoughts on this matter?


----------



## x3 skier (May 30, 2018)

In my experience, unless one plans on using a train daily or more, it’s cheaper just to buy a regular ticket when you want to go somewhere.  A modicum of planning and early bird tickets makes it even cheaper. 

YMMV

Cheers


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 30, 2018)

It all depends on your travel plans:  What countries, number of days travel, types of trains, whether they can use a train in a city for some travel.

It can be cheaper with a pass, but NOT if you only plan a few train rides.  If you plan a bunch of train rides in a condensed time frame, then the pass might make sense.

JMSH, say Hi to Jumbo for me.  I am a London Girl living in TX, haven't made it back to St Thomas area in ages.


----------



## K2Quick (May 30, 2018)

JMSH said:


> I have a 20 year old son looking to do some travelling in Europe this Fall/Winter. He has noticed that Euro Pass for the trains is currently on sale. Can anyone advise if NOW would be the time to buy? I would think that the passes would probably be at a better price come the Fall/Winter season as that would be off season? Anyone give any thoughts on this matter?


Buying point to point tickets is generally a lot cheaper than a pass if you buy the tickets 60-90 days in advance.  It does require you to set your plans in stone at that time, though.  The best train travel advice I found was at seat61.com.  That guy put a lot of effort into that site and if there's a good deal to be found, it's probably listed on his site.


----------



## x3 skier (May 30, 2018)

Another vote for seat 61.  An excellent site for all European Train travel. 

Cheers


----------



## JMSH (May 31, 2018)

K2Quick said:


> Buying point to point tickets is generally a lot cheaper than a pass if you buy the tickets 60-90 days in advance.  It does require you to set your plans in stone at that time, though.  The best train travel advice I found was at seat61.com.  That guy put a lot of effort into that site and if there's a good deal to be found, it's probably listed on his site.



Thank you all....anyone have any real good sights that are helpful in planning out a trip.....have used Go Real Europe but they do not seem to offer anything in France.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 1, 2018)

Check out: https://www.trainline.eu/
It's a highly recommended agency selling Euro train tickets.
We bought Carcassonne, FR > Barcelona for this July at 39euro/pp.

You can use them to price point-to-point tickets.
BTW, 2nd class costs less than 1st, but gets there at the same time.
OTOH, if the Eurail Pass is cheaper, early sales (now) are prolly the best.

.


----------



## Tamino (Jun 3, 2018)

Talent312 said:


> Check out: https://www.trainline.eu/
> It's a highly recommended agency selling Euro train tickets.



As is www.oui.sncf or www.loco2.com



Talent312 said:


> You can use them to price point-to-point tickets.
> BTW, 2nd class costs less than 1st, but gets there at the same time.
> OTOH, if the Eurail Pass is cheaper, early sales (now) are prolly the best.



Due to the idiosyncrasies of revenue management software, I have seen cases where 1st is actually cheaper than 2nd.  

One of the primary reasons Eurail passes are no longer cost effective is that using them for TGV travel requires a special reservation at additional cost.  Additionally, the SNCF, French rail, makes very few seats available to pass holders.

Point to point tickets purchased well in advance, up to 6 months for some types, 3 months for most, will be the cheapest way to travel Europe.


----------

